# Letting the breeder pick your puppy??



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hiya all

Well this has ben on my mind for a little while but one of the recent posts on here prompted me to ask 

How many of you let the breeder choose your puppy?? 
I have decided on the breeder for my next dog and they choose the puppy for you. (You do get to provide preferences and of course need to provide lots of details in regard to what you're looking for)
At first I was really taken aback when I found out I couldn't choose my own pup (so far I have always chosen my own dogs) but it does seem to make sense, the breeder should know the pups very well.

So are you happy with how your breeder chose??? 
For the breeders, what sot of things do you take note of when choosing dogs for the new owners?

Cheers


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Our puppy was picked out for us  
He was very mellow when we got him, now he is a shark, but still love him!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Apache was picked for me by his breeder. That was a first for me. I had told her how the GSD I just lost used to go out on the trails with my horse and I wanted a dog just like that. Well I can definately say I did end up with the best pup out of that litter, health wise anyway. So I am 100% satisfied with her choice.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The breeder chose my first GSD, Tara, for me and then when I was looking at Treue's litter her breeder also chose her for me. I told them what I was wanting and my goals and both did an excellent job in picking the right dog for me. 

When I got Nike I did the testing of the litter and ended up taking the puppy that the breeder would have recommended. 

As a breeder I choose the puppies for my buyers, but I have allowed a buyer to pick between two pups if they are very similar and either would work for their home.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I admit I was a little taken back when I was informed by the breeder that they didn't allow you to pick just any puppy. She explained it later a little better where they would narrow the choices down starting around 5 weeks and then did the testing at 7 weeks. There were three that she was considering for me and I spent time with all three at 5 weeks, and decided of the three I was seriously considering the bicolour to be the front runner. She assured me that there would be two picks and if for some reason I was unhappy with the first then I would have a second choice. Of course, if there wasn't any suitable my deposit would be transfered to another litter

I saw them again at 7 weeks and mentioned I really liked him, she teased me with a few extra photos of him in the following days but kept mum about the actual choice. I walked in to pick him up at 9 weeks and the only thing I knew for sure was that I was getting a male pup. She walked into the back and came out carrying the bicolour and I was estastic.

Now that I've seen the process first hand, if you trust your breeder then you can trust them to pick a good pup for you. I was very clear each time we spoke about what my expectations were and she asked alot of questions as well so I felt pretty confident in leaving the decision in her hands.

Chances are my next pup will be too far away to pick up so it will be a puppy I've never met in person flown in by airplane, I'm actually ok with it now but if you asked me 1.5 years ago I would have probably balked at the thought


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

The breeder spends 8 weeks with the puppies learning their personalities and physical characteristics. The breeder has the best information on which puppy would suit your own personal requirements. 

I think a breeder that lets you pick out a puppy is a big red flag.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I tell the breeder what I want and they narrow it down, then we kind of pick together. I've never picked a puppy because of where I was on the "list" for "picks", never picked based on a photo at 4 weeks old, but I've also never had a blind pick where I've just taken what the breeder handed me other than the pup I'm raising now, which doesn't really count since he's not mine so I don't really care what he's like.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

I wouldn't have it any other way. The breeders know the parents of the litter in a way you cannot, and know what they produce. I told my breeder I wanted to do one of two things with my pup, and she suggested I decide which one i really wanted as the two different "jobs" required two different temperments. Well I did and must say that so far I am beyond pleased with the tempernent of my baby.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

My breeder picked out Lisl for me.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would let the breeder pick out a pup but I would only adopt the pup if I feel the instant click and my heart skipping a beat upon meeting this puppy. If not I would not take this pup.
I have adopted pups based on my brain choice and some based on that instant click feeling. The latter have been my best dogs.
WD's breeder said that he had a good pup for me. I went to check him out and had a budget in mind. When I saw this tiny "wolf cub" I knew that no money in the world would keep me from taking him home. He was way over budget but worth every penny. It was an instant connection.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

My next pup for sure will be picked special for me by the breeder. 

I know I want a male and have certain goals that I would like to meet with this pup. I have kept in contact for years with the breeder that I want to work with and she has a good idea of what type of pup would be best for me. I trust her enough that I may be getting the pup sight unseen as it is too far for me to drive.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

yep my girl was picked out for me


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Mooch said:


> Hiya all
> 
> Well this has ben on my mind for a little while but one of the recent posts on here prompted me to ask
> 
> ...


Nope I've always chosen my own. I did let a rescue pick out an adult Akita for me but I had very specific requirements and they did a great job.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the last few dogs I've had I've let the breeder choose for me..I explain what I want and don't want, they pick, I haven't been steered wrong yet


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My breeder picks for me, as well. 

The first time I saw Carly at 7 weeks, I couldn't take my eyes off of her. I swear the rest of the litter didn't exist. I didn't say anything to my breeder because I knew she would pick the puppy she thought I should have. And I didn't want to get my hopes up. I almost passed out when she said, "we've decided that you should take the red girl (omg, it's the puppy I wanted). And she's exactly the right dog for me. 

Same thing happened when I got Sage.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

most of the other pups in my dogs litter were just sent to the buyers in a crate unseen before arrival, only choices they stipulated were male, female or don't care. none of the buyers except me were newbs.

i was involved with my pup's selection based on discussions and views at birth, 5 weeks and 7/8 weeks.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, and she knew what she was doing.
We are very happy with the dog she chose for us.


----------



## V_Tess (Dec 30, 2012)

My breeder picked for me also...he made a great choice. My only preference was a male, I had females at home. Odin is awesome.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I usually let people pick between two, sometimes three puppies. One litter had eight that were all middle of the road pups and two that were more independent, those two went to experienced owners. The rest I let people pick, and that worked out very well. 

It really depends on the litter and what the buyers are looking for. Sometimes there is a pup that is clearly drivier than the others, sometimes one is extremely intelligent and that one could be interesting.


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

I did a lot of research and talked to a lot of different breeders before choosing one. It's as important that you interview the breeder as that the breeder interviews you! We both found out a lot about each other ... she found out enough to know what I needed, and I found out enough to trust her.

That said, she brought both available puppies for me to see and only told me when I had picked out Fritz that she had already picked him for me! I bet she would have told me all of her reasoning if I had decided I wanted the other one, but it was pretty obvious that we were on the same page. And Fritz is the perfect dog for me.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

If you do your homework and chose a good breeder then there should be no issues with them picking the puppy. They spend all the time with them and know more about them then you would. 

I told my breeder what I wanted and said I was sending money so send me a dog when you have what I'm looking for. She called me up and said if I was okay with a black dog then she has one for me and I said I don't like black but if he has the temperament and characteristics I want then send him. He's an awesome puppy! I could not have gotten it this right. In all the videos the breeder sent he was not the one I would have chose. It's what happened when the cameras were not rolling that made her like him for me.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have bought 2 pups sight unseen. One was my first GSD, and she was amazing. The second is the puppy I have now. At 11 weeks, I have to say the breeder did a great job. 

With the most recent pup, I talked with his breeder for a long time,?multiple times, about what I wanted in a dog, what I didn't, my hopes for sport and work, my lifestyle, and my past experience and issues with previous dogs. Everything. 

But when it came down to it, it was between puppies. I told her " I don't know if he will work out for SchH or FEMA, pups are a crap shoot. But when it comes down to it, I want a dog that can go with me everywhere, be stable everywhere, be my best friend. No matter what". Appearantly that was the clincher. And she knew which pup was the better fit. And I am thrilled

Pick a breeder you trust. Build a relationship, be honest in you lifestyle and expectation. (Don't tell them you want an active family dog that can hike with the family every weekend all day, if you don't actually do this) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## asherkain (Jan 13, 2013)

Actually, one of my criteria for picking a puppies breeder is they pick the puppy for each person. This way I know I'm getting the best dog for my lifestyle and needs and I don't need to worry about being swayed by appearances, or some silly first glance. The breeder spent 8 weeks with the puppies getting to know their personalities and temperaments, and I'm if they are an experienced breeder/trainer they definitely can make a better unbiased decision.

I gave my breeder very detailed information about myself, my family and what my plans are for the dog. I didn't even know what puppy I was getting until 7 weeks. To be honest, she actually picked the puppy that was my least favoriate color out of the entire litter. However, she is absolutely the best dog for me. She is such an amazing dog and so perfect for my lifestyle and household. I actually meant a few of her siblings recently and I'm so glad I let my breeder pick my puppy for me because I guarantee I would have made the wrong decision based on appearances.


----------



## LindyUVA (Dec 16, 2012)

My boy was picked for me. Best pick EVER! Plus all of the puppies in the pictures were so cute, I don't know how I could have chosen!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## threelilmunchkins (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi.

We got Zeus from Vom Heinolf. We had to provide details about our family and what we were looking for. When we went to see the pups at 5 weeks old the breeders told us which 2 pups were best suited for what we wanted. We got to choose between the two and are very happy with our choice. Zeus is now 6 months old and fits in great with what we wanted. I will purchase a second GSD from the, when we are ready. It was helpful that they 'chose' the pup for us based on our family and what we wanted. The breeder knows the pups the best.....you can't choose off of one hour spent with the pup.....picking for looks if you are wanting a family pet or for specific training like agility is not a good way to choose in my opinion.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

I didn't choose mine. There were two available in the litter of 4 and the breeder told me which one would best suit us....turns out she was right!!!!


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Sparra if you don't mind me asking where did you get yours?? (pm me if you prefer  )

Reading all these comments has made me feel much better  It really makes a lot of sense!


----------

